# City - Lione: 15 agosto 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Agosto 2020)

Manchester City - Lione, ultimo quarto di finale della Champions 2020. Si gioca sabato 15 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona. La vincente affronterà il Bayern in semifinale.

Dove vedere City - Lione in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go dalle ore 21:00.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Lione, ultimo quarto di finale della Champions 2020. Si gioca sabato 15 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona. La vincente affronterà il Bayern in semifinale.
> 
> Dove vedere City - Lione in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2020)

C'è un errore nel titolo, è City Juve, correggete


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Nel Lione gioca Kakarot..


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Certo che se Guardiola si fa mandare a casa da questi...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

City imbarazzante fisicamente


----------



## Dany20 (15 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Lione, ultimo quarto di finale della Champions 2020. Si gioca sabato 15 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona. La vincente affronterà il Bayern in semifinale.
> 
> Dove vedere City - Lione in tv?
> 
> ...


Spero vinca il City altrimenti il Bayern sarebbe ad un passo dalla coppa e a -1 da noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Il Lione ed il PSG non hanno gicoato per molto ma mica sono rimasti seduti nel divano.. si sono allenati mentre le inglesi, italiane, Spagnole giocavano ogni 3 giorni a 30 + gradi alla fine ha inciso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Grande Lione. Allez l'OL!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2020)

Dai non ci credo che si fanno eliminare...ha una squadra e un coach grandioso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Il Lione tecnicamente è 1/10 del City, ma quando hai la lingua per terra puoi davvero farci poco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Spero vinca il City per due ragioni:

1. Voglio che vada avanti e vinca la Champions, mettendo le palle in faccia ai mafiosi UEFA.

2. Non voglio che la Ndranghetus abbia la scusa di poter dire “però dai, hanno eliminato pure il City che è più forte di noi, non siamo usciti proprio con dei peracottari”. Infatti speravo in un 5-0 del City al Lione che ha eliminato la Ndranghetus proprio per umiliare ancora di più i mafiosi di Torino.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Agosto 2020)

Non mi aspettavo D.Silva in panchina, un po' come Felix due giorni fa. Eppure Guardiola aveva fatto capire che l'avrebbe schierato o sbaglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

De Bryne esterno... perché rovinare un giocatore mettendolo in quel ruolo? Guardiola è un mastro in queste cose, come con Fabregas messo a fare l'esterno d'attacco


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Se Peppino esce deve andarsi a nascondere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo per il Lione perché è una società esemplare. Aulas ha comprato l'OL nel 1986 en 2ème division per poi portarlo in Europa . Ha avuto una gestione perfetta. Ha fatto costruire uno stadio bellissimo ma sopratutto "un lieu de vie" fantastico. Prima del covid il Lione ha per la prima volta raggiunto i 300 millioni grazie alla sua formazione giovanile e alla sua gestione occulata. 
Ecco un presidente che ama la sua squadra. 
Un premio al lavoro .


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Se Guardiola esce a questo punto credo che Allegri prenderà il suo posto e Guardiola tornerà al Barcellona


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Agosto 2020)

Che talebani quando lasciano in panchina mezza squadra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se Guardiola esce a questo punto credo che Allegri prenderà il suo posto e Guardiola tornerà al Barcellona



Comunque se Guardiola dovesse uscire a questo punto sarebbe l’ennesima riprova di quanto sia marginale l’allenatore rispetto ai giocatori. Sia chiaro, avere un grande allenatore è importante, ma se non hai il materiale umano ti attacchi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Che giocatore il mio pupillo Aouar. Sarà discontinuo nell'arco di una stagione pero che talento purissimo! Una tecnica sopraffina abinata ad un eleganza aristocratica. Sempre sulla punta dei piedi con la testa alta. Sembra che cammina sulle uove. La classe!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Guardiola dovesse uscire a questo punto sarebbe l’ennesima riprova di quanto sia marginale l’allenatore rispetto ai giocatori. Sia chiaro, avere un grande allenatore è importante, ma se non hai il materiale umano ti attacchi.



Per me questa CL non fa proprio testo. Capisco che doveva vincerla.. ma fisicamente non ne hanno più come le spagnole e le italiane..questa CL ha favorito le squadre che o hanno terminato il campionato prima di tutti (Germania) o chi proprio non ha terminato (Francia) non è un caso che per ora 3/4 sono francesi e tedesche e non mi sorprenderei se alle 23 le semifinaliste saranno due tedesche e due francesi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

City ha la fortuna che Deapy torna dopo 6 mesi d'inattività. Come d'altronde Reine Adelaide


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me questa CL non fa proprio testo. Capisco che doveva vincerla.. ma fisicamente non ne hanno più come le spagnole e le italiane..questa CL ha favorito le squadre che o hanno terminato il campionato prima di tutti (Germania) o chi proprio non ha terminato (Francia) non è un caso che per ora 3/4 sono francesi e tedesche e non mi sorprenderei se alle 23 le semifinaliste saranno due tedesche e due francesi.



Si ma Pep ha sempre fallito sia al Bayern che al City, guidando delle corazzate. Ha colpa? Per me no, è uno dei tre più grandi allenatori esistenti, ma alla fine a fare la differenza sono i giocatori, c’è poco da fare. È stato molto di più il Barca a suo tempo a fare grande Pep che viceversa (e non vale solo nel suo caso, vale per chiunque, in primis Sacchi).


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Uno a uno.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2020)

Finita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Forza City, dai che dovete umiliare la UEFA e impedire al Bayern di tallonarci a sei Champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Finita ma onestamente questo City contro il Bayern farà molta fatica


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Finita 1-2 per il Lione


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2020)

Follia prendere un gol così


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Ma perchè spendere ogni anno una montagna di soldi e poi ti ritrovi in difesa con quel bidonazzo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Che figuraccia se finisce così. Il Bayern ha già sei Champions, per fortuna che, tolti gli anni ‘70, in genere non ne vincono diverse a breve distanza, altrimenti potremmo dire addio al secondo posto dietro al Real molto presto.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Caquaret si è già trasformato in Super Sayan


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2020)

Sterling ahahahhah


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Il giovinco inglese


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2020)

Ma che gol prendono ahhahahahahhahahah


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

3-1


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2020)

Che cosa ha sbagliato


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALLEZ l OL


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2020)

Comunque Bayern, Lipsia, Lione e PSG

Quattro squadre, due dalla Germania e due dalla Francia. Nel primo caso, hanno ripreso il campionato per primi e lo hanno finito praticamente due mesi fa. Nel secondo caso, non lo hanno proprio ripreso.

Sono arrivati freschi a Lisbona, e vincono


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Che figuraccia. Ora i gobbi ovviamente penseranno di essere più forti del City visto che contro la corazzata Lione hanno fatto un 2-2 aggregato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile ragazzi. Il City ha una sfiga immensa. L'anno scorso esce all'ultimo minuto, quest'anno con Sterling che si divora il 2-2.


----------



## koti (15 Agosto 2020)

Ci manca pure che la Francia ci superi nel ranking così in Champions ci torniamo nel 2050.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2020)

Che imbarazzo, perdere così. Spendere soldi a caso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque Bayern, Lipsia, Lione e PSG
> 
> Quattro squadre, due dalla Germania e due dalla Francia. Nel primo caso, hanno ripreso il campionato per primi e lo hanno finito praticamente due mesi fa. Nel secondo caso, non lo hanno proprio ripreso.
> 
> Sono arrivati freschi a Lisbona, e vincono



E' quello che continuo a sostere.. la differenza è tutta atletica secondo me. Barcellona, Atletico le italiane lo stesso City tutte pietose. Molti hanno sottovalutato la cosa.. giocare ogni 3 giorni a marzo è una cosa. Giocare ogni 3 giorni a luglio è un'altra..


----------



## Baba (15 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia Starling. Che disastro


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Peppino Guardiola senza Messi non arriva neanche in finale nonostante tutto il grano che spende. E poi c'è gente che critica Mourinho, che ha vinto una Champions col Porto e una con l'Inda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ci manca pure che la Francia ci superi nel ranking così in Champions ci torniamo nel 2050.



Non ci supererebbero nel breve termine nemmeno con una finale PSG-Lione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Peppino Guardiola senza Messi non arriva neanche in finale nonostante tutto il grano che spende. E poi c'è gente che critica Mourinho, che ha vinto una Champions col Porto e una con l'Inda.



Perché sono i giocatori che vincono, non gli allenatori. La mitizzazione degli allenatori è uno dei cancri del calcio moderno (anche perché pure Di Matteo ha vinto una CL con una outsider).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile ragazzi. Il City ha una sfiga immensa. L'anno scorso esce all'ultimo minuto, quest'anno con Sterling che si divora il 2-2.



Sono le macumbe dei parrucconi UEFA.

Ora tiferò PSG, voglio vedere una delle squadre degli sceicchi avversate dalla UEFA vincere la CL.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Agosto 2020)

Che Champions assurda, City comunque squadra del cappero. 

Sterling si è mangiato un gol che pure Vieri e Piatek avrebbero segnato, e con questo dico tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Se buttano fuori il Bayern il Lione merita la CL dai.. hanno fatto fuori Rubentus e City


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che Champions assurda, City comunque squadra del cappero.
> 
> Sterling si è mangiato un gol che pure Vieri e Piatek avrebbero segnato, e con questo dico tutto


È un fan di Gagliardini


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2020)

che imbarazzo il city. 

ovviamente il bayern ha già la coppa in mano, ma stanno succedendo cose troppo strane, vediamo.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile


----------



## Snake (15 Agosto 2020)

magari pep torna al barca


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!! Grandi!!!!! Aouar che classe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake (15 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che imbarazzo il city.
> 
> ovviamente il bayern ha già la coppa in mano, ma stanno succedendo cose troppo strane, vediamo.



e non son convinto, secondo me l'attacco del psg gliela può vincere da solo, il bayern non è che in difesa sia proprio impeccabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che Champions assurda, City comunque squadra del cappero.
> 
> Sterling si è mangiato un gol che pure Vieri e Piatek avrebbero segnato, e con questo dico tutto



No vabbè se paragoniamo Vieri (immagino per il goal sbagliato contro la Corea del Sud) col Pitalek non posso esimermi dall’andare in Germano Mosconi mode, eh. Vieri era un fuoriclasse vero, Pitalek nel 2002, se fosse stato coetaneo di Vieri, avrebbe forse trovato posto in serie B.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che imbarazzo il city.
> 
> ovviamente il bayern ha già la coppa in mano, ma stanno succedendo cose troppo strane, vediamo.



Il Bayern è lo specialista nel buttare nel gabinetto Champions già vinte, non ci punterei troppo


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Spero nella finale Lipsia-Lione.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Finale come nel 2004.. sta volta Lipsia - Lione


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Agosto 2020)

Rognosissimo il Lione. Gep ha voluto fare il talebano lasciando in panchina mezza squadra


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2020)

Se domani qualcuno se ne esce con il modello Lyon mi faccio bannare per tutti gli insulti che avrò scritto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Rognosissimo il Lione. Gep ha voluto fare il talebano lasciando in panchina mezza squadra



Gep...


----------



## davidelynch (15 Agosto 2020)

Sembra prigioniero di se stesso Pep, anche questa sera scelte di formazione più che discutibili, troppo impegnato a vincerla con le sue intuizioni piuttosto che mettere in campo i migliori.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Agosto 2020)

Ovviamente su SCAI sono subito partiti a dire che "ora la Juventus può rivalutare la sua partita con il Lione" ahahaahah

Così, "de botto, senza senso"


----------



## koti (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci supererebbero nel breve termine nemmeno con una finale PSG-Lione.



Però si avvicinano, occhio ai prossimi anni che con sole 3 squadre in champions sarebbe tragica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Però si avvicinano, occhio ai prossimi anni che con sole 3 squadre in champions sarebbe tragica.



Infatti bisogna tornarci ASAP. Altro che liberarci dei più forti che abbiamo e prendere degli sbarbati senza esperienza né palle.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2020)

Adesso bisognerebbe aprire un thread per i rimpianti per non avere Garcia o la dirigenza del Lione


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Gasperini comunque se invece di pensare a fare i rercod di punti facendo correre la squadra come dopati ad giugno, avesse preparato solo il PSG probabilmente avrebbe avuto una squadra che correva a 1000 e non una squadra con la lingua fuori.. Certe cosa non capirò mai e poi mai la fissa dei campionati e dei record inutili.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente su SCAI sono subito partiti a dire che "ora la Juventus può rivalutare la sua partita con il Lione" ahahaahah
> 
> Così, "de botto, senza senso"



Quindi revocato l'esonero di Sarri?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Però si avvicinano, occhio ai prossimi anni che con sole 3 squadre in champions sarebbe tragica.



nel momento in cui ci andranno solo le prime 3 sono sicuro che raggiungeremo per la prima volta da anni il quarto posto...segnatevela


----------



## Hellscream (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel Lione gioca Kakarot..





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quindi revocato l'esonero di Sarri?



Sisi, ora lo richiamano perché loro sono comunque TROPPO FORTI.


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisognerebbe aprire un thread per i rimpianti per non avere Garcia o la dirigenza del Lione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente su SCAI sono subito partiti a dire che "ora la Juventus può rivalutare la sua partita con il Lione" ahahaahah
> 
> Così, "de botto, senza senso"



Tutto come avevo previsto 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca il City per due ragioni:
> 
> 1. Voglio che vada avanti e vinca la Champions, mettendo le palle in faccia ai mafiosi UEFA.
> 
> 2. Non voglio che la Ndranghetus abbia la scusa di poter dire “però dai, hanno eliminato pure il City che è più forte di noi, non siamo usciti proprio con dei peracottari”. Infatti speravo in un 5-0 del City al Lione che ha eliminato la Ndranghetus proprio per umiliare ancora di più i mafiosi di Torino.






A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che figuraccia. Ora i gobbi ovviamente penseranno di essere più forti del City visto che contro la corazzata Lione hanno fatto un 2-2 aggregato.



Dio mio *quanto li ODIO!*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Allegri secondo me è praticamente del City.. e Guardiola torna a Barcellona con Messi che rimarrà.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gasperini comunque se invece di pensare a fare i rercod di punti facendo correre la squadra come dopati ad giugno, avesse preparato solo il PSG probabilmente avrebbe avuto una squadra che correva a 1000 e non una squadra con la lingua fuori.. Certe cosa non capirò mai e poi mai la fissa dei campionati e dei record inutili.



al 90simo erano in vantaggio...è mancato un soffio


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri secondo me è praticamente del City.. e Guardiola torna a Barcellona con Messi che rimarrà.



E Allegri cosa farà con la rosa del City? Non mi sembra una rosa adatta ad Allegri


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Le Lyon a mangé les Blues ce soir! Che goduria!!Il centrocampo del Lione Aouar-22 anni Bruno Guimaraes- 22 anni Caqueret -20 anni. Pazzesco!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al 90simo erano in vantaggio...è mancato un soffio



Si ma dopo 30 minuti non si reggevano in piedi dai.. Se non fosse per Neymar che si divorava i gol sarebbe finita in un'altra storia. Fisicamente non era l'Atalata che correva come dopati.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> E Allegri cosa farà con la rosa del City? Non mi sembra una rosa adatta ad Allegri



Beh stiamo parlando del City che accontenteranno Allegri.. a meno che non ci andrà Saurizio


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Agosto 2020)

Garcia chiava col Lione e i romanisti muti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Il Lione ha piu storia del City in Europa. City è un plastic club in Europa. Mi pare abbastanza ovvio


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al 90simo erano in vantaggio...è mancato un soffio


Sì, per miracolo. Avevano gia finito la benzina al 40esimo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Agosto 2020)

Comunque con la gara secca è tutto diverso e anche più interessante, hanno da guadagnarci solo le piccole


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque con la gara secca è tutto diverso e anche più interessante, hanno da guadagnarci solo le piccole



Questo è vero. Ogni anno altrimenti arrivano in semifinale sempre le solite.

Ora spero che non vinca il Bayern.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Ogni anno altrimenti arrivano in semifinale sempre le solite.
> 
> Ora spero che non vinca il Bayern.


Io la davo per favorita già a luglio, adesso sarà sicuramente la sola favorita. Potrebbe fare il colpaccio PSG, una squadra senza anima senza storia, un giocattolo degli arabi nato per noia


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2020)

Madonna che degrado il City


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io la davo per favorita già a luglio, adesso sarà sicuramente la sola favorita. Potrebbe fare il colpaccio PSG, una squadra senza anima senza storia, un giocattolo degli arabi nato per noia



La storia uno se la crea. Il Bayern fino al 1969 aveva UN solo campionato in bacheca e zero trofei internazionali, per dire. Nel 1968/1969 vincerà il suo secondo campionato. Dove sta scritto che la storia non possa continuare ad essere scritta e che solo le squadre che si sono imposte come vincenti decenni fa possano avere un futuro?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Depay e Reine Adelaide si sono fatti i crociati a dicembre. Al top della condizione ne avrebbe fatto 5. Sopratutto Depay che quando è in forma è devastante. Dove vuoi andare in champions con Garcia, Laporte Otamendi, difensori da serie B.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La storia uno se la crea. Il Bayern fino al 1969 aveva UN solo campionato in bacheca e zero trofei internazionali, per dire. Dove sta scritto che la storia non possa continuare ad essere scritta e che solo le squadre che si sono imposte come vincenti decenni fa possano avere un futuro?



Infatti basta vedere il Chelsea.. Il Chelsea fino al 2003 non aveva "storia" ma tra 20 anni avranno una storia come giusto che sia. Lo stesso il PSG che se inizia a vincere la CL si costruirà una storia. Anche il Barcellona fino al 92 era mister nessuno. Oggi parliamo del Barcellona come se fosse una squadra che ha vinto negli anni 60 o 70 ma non è cosi.. ha vinto 4 Champions negli ultimi 15 anni. Di cosa parliamo


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2020)

L' irreprensibile nonchè migliore allenatore del globo Guardiola ha fallito, di nuovo, ma quindi?

Vince le partite da solo o no?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti basta vedere il Chelsea.. Il Chelsea fino al 2003 non aveva "storia" ma tra 20 anni avranno una storia come giusto che sia. Lo stesso il PSG che se inizia a vincere la CL si costruirà una storia. Anche il Barcellona fino al 92 era mister nessuno. Oggi parliamo del Barcellona come se fosse una squadra che ha vinto negli anni 60 o 70 ma non è cosi.. ha vinto 4 Champions negli ultimi 15 anni. Di cosa parliamo



No vabbè il Barcellona era comunque una squadra importante che aveva avuto giocatori come Maradona e altri fenomeni, oltre ad essere già allora l’unica vera rivale del Real in Spagna. Quindi non la paragonerei al Chelsea anche se ha vinto la prima Champions nel ‘92. Però quoto il concetto di fondo.

L’FPF serve proprio ad impedire l’affacciarsi di nuove realtà vincenti, di nuovi Chelsea. Con l’FPF il Chelsea sarebbe rimasto sempre nella stessa polvere nella quale rantolava fino agli anni ‘90. Perché qualcuno ha deciso arbitrariamente che iniziare a vincere negli anni ‘50 o nei ‘60 andava bene mentre iniziare a vincere oggi no. Qualcuno con l’FPF tenta di fermare la storia congelandone lo sviluppo allo status quo di inizio millennio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè il Barcellona era comunque una squadra importante che aveva avuto giocatori come Maradona e altri fenomeni, oltre ad essere già allora l’unica vera rivale del Real in Spagna. Però quoto il concetto di fondo.
> 
> L’FPF serve proprio ad impedire l’affacciarsi di nuove realtà vincenti, di nuovi Chelsea. Con l’FPF il Chelsea sarebbe rimasto sempre nella stessa polvere nella quale rantolava fino agli anni ‘90. Perché qualcuno ha deciso arbitrariamente che iniziare a vincere negli anni ‘50 o nei ‘60 andava bene mentre iniziare a vincere oggi no. Qualcuno con l’FPF tenta di fermare la storia congelandola allo status quo di inizio millennio.



Ed è per questo che tifavo per City e PSG in questa Champions (due realtà che non sarebbero mai emerse se i monitoraggi FPF fossero stati presenti quando vennero rilevate dagli sceicchi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La storia uno se la crea. Il Bayern fino al 1969 aveva UN solo campionato in bacheca e zero trofei internazionali, per dire. Nel 1968/1969 vincerà il suo secondo campionato. Dove sta scritto che la storia non possa continuare ad essere scritta e che solo le squadre che si sono imposte come vincenti decenni fa possano avere un futuro?



Concordo. Poi alla fine chiunque spera in un proprietario come quello del PSG o City.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo. Poi alla fine chiunque spera in un proprietario come quello del PSG o City.



Esatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè il Barcellona era comunque una squadra importante che aveva avuto giocatori come Maradona e altri fenomeni, oltre ad essere già allora l’unica vera rivale del Real in Spagna. Però quoto il concetto di fondo.
> 
> L’FPF serve proprio ad impedire l’affacciarsi di nuove realtà vincenti, di nuovi Chelsea. Con l’FPF il Chelsea sarebbe rimasto sempre nella stessa polvere nella quale rantolava fino agli anni ‘90. Perché qualcuno ha deciso arbitrariamente che iniziare a vincere negli anni ‘50 o nei ‘60 andava bene mentre iniziare a vincere oggi no. Qualcuno con l’FPF tenta di fermare la storia congelandola allo status quo di inizio millennio.



Ti do ragione un'altra volta per il Barcellona. Una squadra che già negli anni 50 era formidabile vincendo due coppe latine (ovvero la vecchia Champions) e anche nei primi anni 60 avevano uno squadrone.

Poi nel corso degli anni hanno avuto Maradona, Romario, Laudrup, Stoichkov...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione un'altra volta per il Barcellona. Una squadra che già negli anni 50 era formidabile vincendo due coppe latine (ovvero la vecchia Champions) e anche nei primi anni 60 avevano uno squadrone.
> 
> Poi nel corso degli anni hanno avuto Maradona, Romario, Laudrup, Stoichkov...



Esatto, pure noi vincemmo due Coppe Latine negli anni ‘50 ai tempi del mitico GRE-NO-LI, Coppa Latina che, come hai detto, era l’antesignana della Coppa dei Campioni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La storia uno se la crea. Il Bayern fino al 1969 aveva UN solo campionato in bacheca e zero trofei internazionali, per dire. Nel 1968/1969 vincerà il suo secondo campionato. Dove sta scritto che la storia non possa continuare ad essere scritta e che solo le squadre che si sono imposte come vincenti decenni fa possano avere un futuro?



Certo uno se la può creare da zero, e deve essere così in tutte le cose. Ma c'è una netta differenza se inzi da nessuno con un bel progetto con dei giovani talenti, se ti fai tutte le gavette che servono e poi arrivi. O se invece parti già dalla fine arrivi al supermercato coi big money e compri questo e quello tutti quelli forti, non credi? Mi sembra lapalissiano, e difatti in tutti questi anni nonostante avessero i più forti vincevano solo campionato, è la prima volta che arrivano in semi. Proprio perchè anche a livello dirigenziale prendevano subito gli Andcelotti i Leonardo...così a buffo! Cmq se vincono sarò anche contento perchè saròsempre un tifoso di Thiago Silva


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Certo uno se la può creare da zero, e deve essere così in tutte le cose. Ma c'è una netta differenza se inzi da nessuno con un bel progetto con dei giovani talenti, se ti fai tutte le gavette che servono e poi arrivi. O se invece parti già dalla fine arrivi al supermercato coi big money e compri questo e quello tutti quelli forti, non credi? Mi sembra lapalissiano, poi se vincono amen sarò sempre un tifoso di Thiago Silva



Quasi nessuno ha vinto in passato senza grosse iniezioni di denaro iniziali. Sia noi con Rizzoli negli anni ‘50, che il Bayern, che lo United ecc, quando ci imponemmo come realtà vincenti lo facemmo anche grazie al denaro. Denaro che nessuno ci ha impedito di spendere perché all’epoca dovevano vincere gli “old money clubs” i quali se fosse esistito l’FPF sarebbero stati gli unici a poter spendere.

Ti ricordo che noi siamo arrivati al 1950 con un terzo degli scudi del Genoa (9) e la metà di quelli del Toro (che a fine anni ‘40 vinse il sesto scudetto mentre noi eravamo fermi al terzo datato 1907). Poi guarda cosa siamo diventati. Non lo siamo diventati certo grazie solo ai buoni propositi, eh.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quasi nessuno ha vinto in passato senza grosse iniezioni di denaro iniziali. Sia noi con Rizzoli negli anni ‘50, che il Bayern, che lo United ecc, quando ci imponemmo come realtà vincenti lo facemmo anche grazie al denaro. Denaro che nessuno ci ha impedito di spendere perché all’epoca dovevano vincere gli “old money clubs” i quali se fosse esistito l’FPF sarebbero stati gli unici a poter spendere.
> 
> Ti ricordo che noi siamo arrivati al 1950 con un terzo degli scudi del Genoa (9) e la metà di quelli del Toro (che a fine anni ‘40 vinse il sesto scudetto mentre noi eravamo fermi al terzo datato 1907). Poi guarda cosa siamo diventati. Non lo siamo diventati certo grazie solo ai buoni propositi, eh.


Certo i soldi e il magnate ha sempre influito infatti metto in mezzo anche noi in questo discorso, però abbiamo iniziato a inanellare vittorie e coppe con Berlusconi ma non è che da zerò comprò Maradona e Pelè. Van Basten era forte ma non considerato il messia. Il psg in 5 anni hanno preso tutti quelli forti che ci sono in giro praticamente, solo messi e cr7 m,ancano anche perchè sono vecchietti. Preferirò comunque belle favole come Ajax o simili


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Certo i soldi e il magnate ha sempre influito infatti metto in mezzo anche noi in questo discorso, però abbiamo iniziato a inanellare vittorie e coppe con Berlusconi ma non è che da zerò comprò Maradona e Pelè. Van Basten era forte ma non considerato il messia. Il psg in 5 anni hanno preso tutti quelli forti che ci sono in giro praticamente, solo messi e cr7 m,ancano anche perchè sono vecchietti. Preferirò comunque belle favole come Ajax o simili



Prendemmo anche Gullit, acquisto *record* per l’epoca. Per non parlare poi di quando prendevamo palloni d’oro come Papin e li schiaffavamo in tribuna. 

O l’affare Lentini che provocò quasi una sommossa popolare a Torino.


Il mio comunque era un discorso molto più ampio rispetto all’epoca Berlusconi (non a caso ho citato Rizzoli, visto che quegli anni furono il vero punto di partenza del Milan inteso come potenza calcistica, e ho parlato di come iniziarono a vincere Bayern e United, per non parlare del Real, il club del Re), era un discorso per evidenziare che quasi tutti i club oggi nell’elite del calcio sono diventati tali perché, ad un certo punto della loro storia, anche favoriti spesso e volentieri dall’essere in città importanti di paesi importanti, hanno attirato investimenti sostanziosi che hanno cambiato radicalmente il loro futuro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prendemmo anche Gullit, acquisto *record* per l’epoca. Per non parlare poi di quando prendevamo palloni d’oro come Papin e li schiaffavamo in tribuna.
> 
> O l’affare Lentini che provocò quasi una sommossa popolare a Torino.
> 
> ...



È sicuramente sempre stato così almeno 8 volte su 10 rispetto chi è riuscito dai bassifondi coi propri mezzi a diventare importante ( mi viene in mente il Boca come esempio migliore) Però per quanto mi riguarda non è bello voglio dire. Infatti c'è chi spera sempre nel Lione o nel Lipsia o nel Porto della situazione. 
Cmq l'affare PSG sono certo sia stato messo su anche dalla stessa Francia e lega francese. Guardacaso c'erano campionati e club importanti in Inghilterra Italia Spagna Germania ma mancavano loro, con l'arrivo dell'armata psg hanno portato soldi e interesse nella Ligue1 e in generale con la partecipazione nelle coppe. Sono certo che sia stata studiata un pò e che l'arabo del caso non si sia svegliato un giorno per prendere la Spal e trovarsela in finale di Champions �� Se vincerà il PSG gli darò meno merito e comunque sarebbe l'ennesima prova provata che coi soldi arrivi in cima al mondo saltando anche diversi step


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Agosto 2020)

Con questo formato, gli stadi vuoti, la pausa post covid, erano attesi risultati a sorpresa in queste final Eight.

Divertente sotto certi aspetti, però le differenze nella preparazione fisica sono davvero troppo evidenti.

Anzi forse City Lione è una di quelle dove si è notata meno.

Per questo, alla fine, tutto questo calcio post covid e da prendere con le pinze. La CL è giocata con più motivazioni e voglia, in EL certe partite sono state perfino patetiche con squadre che hanno giocato quasi in infradito, però alla fine resta difficile parlare di calcio se sul piano fisico le gambe girano in modo così diverso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2020)

A sto punto mi basta non vinca il psg


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con questo formato, gli stadi vuoti, la pausa post covid, erano attesi risultati a sorpresa in queste final Eight.
> 
> Divertente sotto certi aspetti, però le differenze nella preparazione fisica sono davvero troppo evidenti.
> 
> ...



Condizioni atletiche molto diverse, è vero. Ti dirò di più, se il Milan fosse stato in coppa campioni eravamo per la nostra condizioni psico-fisica seri favoriti. Vedremo il calcio il prossimo anno come sarà, ma pure il prossimo sarà strano e mi aspetto sorprese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Condizioni atletiche molto diverse, è vero. Ti dirò di più, se il Milan fosse stato in coppa campioni eravamo per la nostra condizioni psico-fisica seri favoriti. Vedremo il calcio il prossimo anno come sarà, ma pure il prossimo sarà strano e mi aspetto sorprese.



Infatti non credo proprio che il Milan visto nelle ultime 12 di campionato avrebbe perso 3-1 con questo Lione o che saremmo usciti contro di loro in un doppio scontro come ha fatto la Ndranghetus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

quello che volete, ma il city è stato fatto fuori da un gol palesemente irregolare come tutti gli anni e nei 90 minuti ha dominato.

certo, sono squadre che a me non piacciono, senza peso e con una difesa troppo approssimativa. se imbrocchi la serata sfortunata perdi non c'è niente da fare.
questo continuo rincorrere il bel gioco ti porta a questo e guardiola lo sappiamo che è un grande allenatore ma ha questa filosofia "perdente". pure il barca per quel che valeva ha vinto poco, e quel poco molto grazie a regali arbitrali clamorosi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che volete, ma il city è stato fatto fuori da un gol palesemente irregolare come tutti gli anni e nei 90 minuti ha dominato.
> 
> certo, sono squadre che a me non piacciono, senza peso e con una difesa troppo approssimativa. se imbrocchi la serata sfortunata perdi non c'è niente da fare.
> questo continuo rincorrere il bel gioco ti porta a questo e guardiola lo sappiamo che è un grande allenatore ma ha questa filosofia "perdente". pure il barca per quel che valeva ha vinto poco, e quel poco molto grazie a regali arbitrali clamorosi.



Ma irregolare dove??? Il nuovo regolamento prevede che la palla vada toccata per far finire l'azione in fuorigioco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che volete, ma il city è stato fatto fuori da un gol palesemente irregolare come tutti gli anni e nei 90 minuti ha dominato.
> 
> certo, sono squadre che a me non piacciono, senza peso e con una difesa troppo approssimativa. se imbrocchi la serata sfortunata perdi non c'è niente da fare.
> questo continuo rincorrere il bel gioco ti porta a questo e guardiola lo sappiamo che è un grande allenatore ma ha questa filosofia "perdente". pure il barca per quel che valeva ha vinto poco, e quel poco molto grazie a regali arbitrali clamorosi.



Non era irregolare, tantomeno “palesemente”. Il passaggio era per Toko-Ekambi e sarebbe stato irregolare se l’avesse toccata, ma non l’ha fatto.

Poi quando sbagli il goal decisivo a porta vuota puoi tutto meno che lamentarti.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma irregolare dove??? Il nuovo regolamento prevede che la palla vada toccata per far finire l'azione in fuorigioco



Esatto. E lo dico io che speravo che il Lione perdesse male per umiliare ancora di più i gobbi (e perché spero che una squadra di sceicchi vinca la CL per far esplodere il fegato dei parrucconi UEFA).


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma irregolare dove??? Il nuovo regolamento prevede che la palla vada toccata per far finire l'azione in fuorigioco



ma c'è uno sgambetto grosso come il mondo sul difensore del city


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non era irregolare, tantomeno “palesemente”. Il passaggio era per Toko-Ekambi e sarebbe stato irregolare se l’avesse toccata, ma non l’ha fatto.
> 
> *Poi quando sbagli il goal decisivo a porta vuota puoi tutto meno che lamentarti.
> *
> ...



ma che ragionamenti sono? vediamo se avrai lo stesso metro di giudizio quando capiterà a noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che ragionamenti sono? vediamo se avrai lo stesso metro di giudizio quando capiterà a noi.



Era un ragionamento a valle, nel senso che il City non ha perso per errori arbitrali, il goal era regolare. Anche l’intervento che dici sul difensore del City riguardandolo non era irregolare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2020)

Chiarisco che la partita non l'ho vista, ma io vedo le cose in maniera differente. Secondo me non conta molto il fatto che una squadra fosse più fresca dell'altra, conta la fame e la voglia che si ha di vincere. Tra l'altro l'esser fermo da mesi puo' essere un vantaggio da un altro (si è più freschi) ma anche uno svantaggio dall'altro (non si ha ritmo gara) quindi direi che la cosa si pareggia.

Il problema di squadre come il City è che c'è pochissima gente che ha fame, che ha voglia di vincere al 110%. Sono tutti giocatori fortissimi, stra pagati e che si sentono arrivati. Anche sto benedetto De Bruyne è un sopravvalutato. Il ragazzo ha grandi colpi, ma nei match che contano scompare. Sterling è un eterno discontinuo e potrei andare avanti.
Son sicuro che il Milan degli anni d'oro, anche giocando 3 partite a settimana, avrebbe vinto questa Champions... È una questione di DNA, di società, di uomini prima che di grandi calciatori. 

La stessa cosa vale per la Juve: Higuain è un ciccione stra finito (ed io lo dicevo fin dal suo ritorno alla Juve, quando molti mi davano contro) Rabiot gioca con la puzza sotto il naso e manco si impegna. Ramsey è da sempre sopravvalutato e moscio come una lumaca. Bonucci si sente il più forte difensore del globo, ma è scarso forte. Ronaldo è l'unico degno di nota lì dentro! 
Con questa gente e con allenatori come Sarri, dove si puo' mai andare?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era un ragionamento a valle, nel senso che il City non ha perso per errori arbitrali, il goal era regolare. Anche l’intervento che dici sul difensore del City riguardandolo non era irregolare.



gli sgambetti sono regolari. soprattutto se ti permettono di andare soli davanti al portiere e segnare il gol qualificazione a 10 minuti dalla fine capovolgendo una partita che ormai era persa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiarisco che la partita non l'ho vista, ma io vedo le cose in maniera differente. Secondo me non conta molto il fatto che una squadra fosse più fresca dell'altra, conta la fame e la voglia che si ha di vincere. Tra l'altro l'esser fermo da mesi puo' essere un vantaggio da un altro (si è più freschi) ma anche uno svantaggio dall'altro (non si ha ritmo gara) quindi direi che la cosa si pareggia.
> 
> Il problema di squadre come il City è che c'è pochissima gente che ha fame, che ha voglia di vincere al 110%. Sono tutti giocatori fortissimi, stra pagati e che si sentono arrivati. Anche sto benedetto De Bruyne è un sopravvalutato. Il ragazzo ha grandi colpi, ma nei match che contano scompare. Sterling è un eterno discontinuo e potrei andare avanti.
> Son sicuro che il Milan degli anni d'oro, anche giocando 3 partite a settimana, avrebbe vinto questa Champions... È una questione di DNA, di società, di uomini prima che di grandi calciatori.
> ...



Aaaaaahhhh, Piguain, che spettacolo...

Che spettacolo quando ad Agosto e Settembre scorso erano in molti lì a sditalinarsi per un paio di goal dicendo “Visshhhtooohhhh ke Higuain è rinatoh? È il Milan ke distrucce i ciocatorih1!1!1!1!1!”. Peccato che poi abbia avuto una media minutaggio/goal inferiore a quella già scarsa avuta da noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli sgambetti sono regolari. soprattutto se ti permettono di andare soli davanti al portiere e segnare il gol qualificazione a 10 minuti dalla fine capovolgendo una partita che ormai era persa..



No è che riguardandolo non ha preso l’uomo. Tanto è vero che anche a Guardiola hanno chiesto parere sulla posizione di Toko-Ekambi (che era irregolare ma ininfluente per il nuovo regolamento) e non su quell’intervento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No è che riguardandolo non ha preso l’uomo. Tanto è vero che anche a Guardiola hanno chiesto parere sulla posizione di Toko-Ekambi (che era irregolare ma ininfluente per il nuovo regolamento) e non su quell’intervento.



è stato lo spirito santo a sgambettare quello del city...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è stato lo spirito santo a sgambettare quello del city...



Ho appena rivisto l’azione e non ho visto nessun contatto tra i due che giustificasse l’interruzione di una chiara azione da goal.


----------



## Tsitsipas (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aaaaaahhhh, Piguain, che spettacolo...
> 
> Che spettacolo quando ad Agosto e Settembre scorso erano in molti lì a sditalinarsi per un paio di goal dicendo “Visshhhtooohhhh ke Higuain è rinatoh? È il Milan ke distrucce i ciocatorih1!1!1!1!1!”. Peccato che poi abbia avuto una media minutaggio/goal inferiore a quella già scarsa avuta da noi.



Higuain negli ultimi 5 anni

36 gol
24
16
10
8

Giocatore in declino totale. La sua discesa era già palese. La juventus lo ha riempito di soldi con un contratto folle di 
5 anni. È stato l'acquisto più oneroso della loro storia fino a quando hanno preso ronaldo. 90 milioni per vincere meno di quando c'erano estigarribia e matri. E guardare gli altri vincere in Europa


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che volete, ma il city è stato fatto fuori da un gol palesemente irregolare come tutti gli anni e nei 90 minuti ha dominato.
> 
> certo, sono squadre che a me non piacciono, senza peso e con una difesa troppo approssimativa. se imbrocchi la serata sfortunata perdi non c'è niente da fare.
> questo continuo rincorrere il bel gioco ti porta a questo e guardiola lo sappiamo che è un grande allenatore ma ha questa filosofia "perdente". pure il barca per quel che valeva ha vinto poco, e quel poco molto grazie a regali arbitrali clamorosi.



Che poi bisogna ancora capire cosa significa " bell gioco ".


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che poi bisogna ancora capire cosa significa " bell gioco ".



per molti è difesa a centrocampo e 10 nani che si passano la palla.
tipo piazzetta e bambini delle elementari che giocano col supertele


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per molti è difesa a centrocampo e 10 nani che si passano la palla.
> tipo piazzetta e bambini delle elementari che giocano col supertele



Lol...visto come è imploso su se stesso il barca non avendo più la possibilità di avete 80% di possesso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lol...visto come è imploso su se stesso il barca non avendo più la possibilità di avete 80% di possesso?



be prima aveva giocatori fuori dalla norma oltre a non pochi aiuti arbitrali. ora ha "solo" giocatori forti e tac.
ma poi comprano solo in avanti, giocano con gente ridicola titolare a centrocampo ed in difesa... assurdo


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be prima aveva giocatori fuori dalla norma oltre a non pochi aiuti arbitrali. ora ha "solo" giocatori forti e tac.
> ma poi comprano solo in avanti, giocano con gente ridicola titolare a centrocampo ed in difesa... assurdo



Gente come Xavi o Iniesta non te li ritrovi in rosa tanto facilmente...basta questo...poi lasciamo perdere che hanno perso Neymar che faceva 30 gol l'anno e da li hanno preso un'attaccante peggio dell'altro... Coutinho... Griezmann...Dembele...e chi più ne ha ne metta...e c'hanno il migliore al mondo MESSI... se togli la pulce sono una squadretta eh....


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gente come Xavi o Iniesta non te li ritrovi in rosa tanto facilmente...basta questo...poi lasciamo perdere che hanno perso Neymar che faceva 30 gol l'anno e da li hanno preso un'attaccante peggio dell'altro... Coutinho... Griezmann...Dembele...e chi più ne ha ne metta...e c'hanno il migliore al mondo MESSI... se togli la pulce sono una squadretta eh....



proprio così.

dan alves, pique, villa sono grandi giocatori. pedro, busques buoni... insomma avevano una rosa incredibile e si potevano permettere un sistema di gioco folle. con una rosa solo forte sto sistema non rende.
la stessa spagna ha si vinto, ma con regali e fondoschiena indicibili


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be prima aveva giocatori fuori dalla norma oltre a non pochi aiuti arbitrali. ora ha "solo" giocatori forti e tac.
> ma poi comprano solo in avanti, giocano con gente ridicola titolare a centrocampo ed in difesa... assurdo


 il Barca oggi ha fatto un botto come spesso succede alle squadre che si rinnovano negli uomini ma non negli schemi.

E diventata una squadra ibrida che vuole fare esattamente il gioco che faceva tanti anni fa.

1- pressione nel cercare di recuperare la palla alta immediatamente dopo averla persa percentuale prima di riuscita 85/90% ora 30.

2- 3centrocampisti sono pochi per coprire il campo orizzontalmente, soprattutto se non hanno l'aiuto dei terzini che salgono , praticamente il centrocampo e sempre in inferiorità numerica e alla difesa manca completamente il filtro,anche Baresi andrebbe in difficoltà cosi.
3- Hanno un portiere che dovrebbe stare all circo come clown e non su un campo di calcio.
4 ostinazione nella costruzione dall'basso ( uno dei mali principali del calcio di oggi)
5- sofferenza con squadre che li vanno a pressare altissimi...non sono abituati
6- se ci sono squadre che la mettono sulla corsa e sul fisico la squadra affonda.

Passeranno brutti periodi.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gente come Xavi o Iniesta non te li ritrovi in rosa tanto facilmente...basta questo...poi lasciamo perdere che hanno perso Neymar che faceva 30 gol l'anno e da li hanno preso un'attaccante peggio dell'altro... Coutinho... Griezmann...Dembele...e chi più ne ha ne metta...e c'hanno il migliore al mondo MESSI... se togli la pulce sono una squadretta eh....



Messi gente come Grizmann o coutinho te li cannibalizza, e lui a Barcellona che decide ,quello che successo al Brasiliano l'anno scorso e successo al francese quest'anno ...bruciati 300mln in 2 anni.


----------

